# Sig 220 ST ?



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

Can anyone give me some info on the Sig 220 ST? My local gun shop has one pre- owned, but it looks just like new, doesn't even look like it has been fired. It's stainless steel. Is this model as reliable and accurate as all the other model Sigs? I do thnk Sig makes one of the best guns on the market today. Would just like to have some input on this model, and what does the ST stand for? By the way he is asking 700.00 for it. Thanks Guys


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

The "ST" means it has a stainless steel frame to complement the stainless steel slide. All other SIGs have a frame made of aluminum alloy. The stainless frame adds about 9 ounces to the gun's weight. Otherwise, it's the same as a standard SIG. SIGs are works of art; the "ST" models are heavy works of art. From what I've seen, that price looks about right, but check on GunBroker to see how it compares.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

The "ST" line of Sigs are tanks. I own 2 Sig P226St's in .40 S&W. 

The P220St is in .45, BUT, there is a gunsmith/guru up in Oregon call Bruce Gray. He is the Sig God. He and his crew are working on or have finished a "conversion" of the P220 ST from .45 to....



wait for it......




10MM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

When finances allow, I plan on picking one up for conversion.

I've owned he P220 and it is a Ferarri. I am however in love with the .40 S&W round and the P226STs.

If it looks good, and is at a reasonable price, buy it or tell me what the address of the shop is.


----------



## thinktwice (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the good info guys, I bought it and I love it., It truly is a work of art. Great trigger, (smooth as silk) very very accurate. 200 rounds so far without a hitch! Thanks Again!!


----------



## ajunkyarddog (May 18, 2008)

I own a sig 226 ST 40s&w. I believe that it has less recoil than my sig 226 9mm. It eliminates all the snappy kick that most people hate about firing the 40S&W in polymer frame guns. I love to go to the range & let friends shoot this ST; it just completely resets their expectations of recoil force. I think that i just ruined that absolute pride of ownership for an HK USP and Kimber shooter. Where's the recoil? is the puzzled response. I'm now considering the Sig 357 barrel due to the smoothness of the all stainless frame. Just ordered a 220ST, i'll find out just how low recoil is, based on .45's 21K psi specs vs. .40S&W's 35K psi. Accuracy is just amazing... rewards the shooter for solid fundamentals.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Congrats on your ownership of a P220! I was at the Gun Show in Orlando today and saw a guy filling out the paperwork on a CPO P220. I spoke with him about it, telling how much he would enjoy the way it shoots. I was going to tell you the same thing but alas, you've already found that out! :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

benzuncle - Was that you I bumped into next to the Shoot Straight table at the show??? LOL

Really wanted to walk home with a 1911 today, but no luck...

JW


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> benzuncle - Was that you I bumped into next to the Shoot Straight table at the show??? LOL
> 
> Really wanted to walk home with a 1911 today, but no luck...
> JW


The Orlando Gun Show is largely the Shoot Straight Gun Show. What I found out recently is that it is a separate entity from their gun stores.


----------

